# THE MUSIC OF MAN series hosted by Yehudi Menuhin



## musicman

Is there anyone who has the 8-part series *The Music of Man*, hosted by Yehudi Menuhin, who is able to make me a DVD transfer? It's occasionally available on VHS, but I have no way of playing these anymore. Many Thanks - Steve


----------

